# Öffenlicher Bereich > Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache >  Sag mal "aah"!

## Joseph

Wenn der Doktor einem Kind tief in den Mund schauen will, so sagt er: „Sag mal aah!“ und so öffnet das Kind den Mund und der Arzt kann reinschauen…

Ich finde es nicht uninteressant, dass es im Thai das Verb „???“ gibt, ausgesprochen „aah“, in der Bedeutung „weit öffnen“.

Man kann z.B. sagen: „??????“ (etwa: aah pbaak“) = den Mund weit öffnen
Oder „??????“ (etwa: aah käähn“) = die Arme weit ausbreiten.

Man sagt auch: „????????????????(etwa: pradtuuh pbööd aah yuh) = die Tür steht weit offen.
(Pradtuuh = Tür, pbööd –mit offenem „ö“ wie in möchtenur länger gesprochen, nicht geschlossen wie in „mögen“- „yuuh“ dient hier zur Bezeichnung eines andauernden Zustandes)

Vielleicht kennt Ihr eine Leckerei (wer's mag), genannt „??????????“ (tua pbööd aah“). Das sind unsere dicken Bohnen (oder Saubohnen), die in Öl gebraten öder geröstet und dann wie Nüsse gegessen werden. Infolge des Trockenprozesses klaffen die beiden Bohnenhälften an der äußeren Seite weit auseinander, woher der Name "Offenmund-Bohne" kommt…

Der ein oder andere der Thailandreisenden wird den Ausspruch „ohne Moos nix los“, oder wie der des Englischen Kundige zuweilen hört: „No money, no honey“ schon schmerzlich erfahren haben. Die Thais drücken das etwas drastischer aus: „??????????? ????????????“ (etwa: ngön ma, kaah aah – ngön modd, kaah hubb) , wörtlich: wenn das Geld fließt, öffnen sich die Beine weit, wenn das Geld zu Ende ist, schließen sich die Beine.

----------


## Greenhorn

Hallo Joseph,
wir kennen uns noch nicht, da ich erst hier her kam, als du nicht mehr so viel Zeit fuer dieses Forum hattest.
Es haben jetzt schon einige gesagt, wie sie sich freuen, dass du wieder hier bist.
Ich moechte das etwas ergaenzen:
Ich habe eigentlich wenig Zeit, momentan, aber ... nach diesem Beitrag freue ich mich schon auf dem naechsten.... und wenn ich die naechsten Tage um 6:30 Ortszeit zum Streichen meiner Grundstuecksmauer losfahre, habe ich,  (wenn ich frueh genug aus dem Bett kam) bestimmt schon mal hier rein geschaut.
Sorry, ich bin nur das greenhorn hier, aber ich moechte irgendwann mal auch solche Beitraege schreiben koennen.
Du bist glaube ich noch gar nicht so alt!?! Als ich vor Wochen deine Beitraege gelesen habe, dachte ich aufgrund deines umfangreichen Fachwissens, du waerst schon furchtbar alt.
Was ich persoenlich so toll finde, ist die Kombination von logischem Denken und Sprachbegabung.

Also: Waellkum baeg

----------


## schiene

> . Die Thais drücken das etwas drastischer aus: „??????????? ????????????“ (etwa: ngön ma, kaah aah – ngön modd, kaah hubb) , wörtlich: wenn das Geld fließt, öffnen sich die Beine weit, wenn das Geld zu Ende ist, schließen sich die Beine.


da bin ich aber etwas erstaunt das Thais dies so direkt sagen!
kann man diese Aussage denn des öfteren hören wenn sich Thais unterhalten??
schön Joseph, das du mal wieder dich zu Wort meldest.lese deine lehrreichen Beiträge immer wieder gerne!!  ::

----------


## Met Prik

Joseph, willkommen zurueck im Forum.   ::

----------


## burny63

Hallo Joseph
Wie hast Du Thai gelernt? Selbststudium, Sprachkurs? Und wie lange hast du gebraucht? Ich habe eigentlich keine Mühe Sprachen zu lernen, doch die Thaisprache schafft mich. Kannst Du mir nen guten Tipp geben. Lernhilfen usw.

----------


## Joseph

@schiene: ich habe den Ausdruck einmal in Südthailand selbst gehört (als einige gebildete Thais sich abfällig über die aus dem Isaan stammenden Dienstleisterinnen unterhielten)  und kürzlich mehrfach in (thailändischen) Thaiforen gelesen, zuletzt im Zusammenhang mit Thaksin und seiner jungen Geliebten Lydia.

@burny63:  Leider gibt es keinen Königsweg, Thai zu lernen. Und ich kann leider kaum Ratschläge geben, weil jeder bzgl. Sprachen eine andere Vorbildung hat. Weil jeder andere Ziele hat. Weil der eine eher in der Gruppe, der andere eher einzeln lernt. Der eine lebt in Thailand, der andere lebt hier in D. Der eine lernt mehr durch Imitation, der andere mehr durch Analyse. – Jeder muss seinen individuellen Weg finden. Insbesondere kann ich keine Lernmaterialien angeben, ich kenne nämlich keine. Ich habe mir mein Wörterbuch selbst geschrieben, ebenso  meine Grammatik, mein Phrasenbuch etc.  

Es hängt in erster Linie davon ab, welche Ziele man hat: Nur sprechen? Sich mit seiner Frau verständigen können? Oder etwa auch Nachrichten im Fernsehen verstehen können? Oder Zeitung und Bücher lesen können? 

Eins steht jedoch für mich fest: Wer Thai wirklich lernen will, sollte gleichzeitig Thai schreiben lernen. Und zwar ohne den Umweg über eine Transkription mit unseren Buchstaben…

----------


## Greenhorn

> Eins steht jedoch für mich fest: Wer Thai wirklich lernen will, sollte gleichzeitig Thai schreiben lernen. Und zwar ohne den Umweg über eine Transkription mit unseren Buchstaben…


Kann zwar nicht sehr viel Thai, aber diese Aussage kann ich nur unterstuetzen.
Ich habe mich aus Zeitgruenden immer davor gedrueckt. Wenn jetzt die Grundstuecksmauer fertig ist, kommt der Hausbau. Danach haette ich Zeit.
Hier gibt es eine Privatlehrerin, die fuer 5.000 TB (3 mal die Woche 4 Stunden und Hausaufgaben) in drei Monaten sehr grosse Erfolge bei den Schuelern nachweisen kann.
@Joseph
Zitat Joseph:'Ich habe mir mein Wörterbuch selbst geschrieben, ebenso meine Grammatik, mein Phrasenbuch etc.' 
 Kann man irgendwann mit einer entsprechenden Veroeffentlichung rechnen? Also die Grammatik und die Phrasen kaufe ich bestimmt.

----------


## Joseph

@Greenhorn: Halt! Nicht falsch verstehen! Wahrscheinlich habe ich mich nicht präzise genug ausgedrückt...Ich habe mit der Aussage: „Ich habe mir meine Grammatik selbst geschrieben“ nur gemeint, dass ich durch systematisches Abwandeln von Satzstrukturen die zugrunde liegende Grammatik mit Hilfe meiner Thailehrerin versucht habe zu erfassen, und dies dann für mich aufgeschrieben habe, so dass ich in Zweifelsfällen darauf zurückgreifen kann. Aber das ist natürlich nichts, was man veröffentlichen könnte, es ist in keiner Weise wissenschaftlich, ich habe ja keine linguistische Ausbildung, ich bitte, meine Thaikenntnisse nicht zu überschätzen….

----------

